# identify other computers by hostname with dhcp



## mdg583 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello,

I am pretty ignorant about this area, and I was wondering is there a way to identify other freebsd computers on a LAN by hostname, when the network uses dhcp? (dhcp is served by a router connected to a modem). IP addresses are not static/consistent, so putting things in /etc/hosts doesn't seem helpful.

Matthew


----------



## aragon (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, if the DHCP server points all the hosts to a DNS server which receives DNS updates from the DHCP server.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2010)

Set up DDNS (Dynamic DNS). This uses a combination of DHCP and DNS. The DHCP server will register the hostnames in DNS.


----------

